# Looking for a Penn 980/970 for parts



## NC-MC

Like the title says, I'm looking for a penn 980/970 for parts.


----------



## Thorhammer

you might try AlanTani.com also. Some of the guys may have what you need.


----------



## NC-MC

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Jamcaster

I have a couple of 980s in their boxes that have been serviced and the drags upgraded to HT 100s. I would be willing to sell.contact me if interested via pm


----------

